# show coming up...



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Anyone going to the Wales and Modified Show end of the month ??


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

Yep, reminds me. I have to sort out a tent


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

aii thinking bout it 

deffo going to vanfest


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

TANNERS said:


> aii thinking bout it
> 
> deffo going to vanfest


Whats vanfest ? i only got tickets for the sunday.

That water tank in ?


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

I would come but I'm on honeymoon in Thailand for a month. woo hoo!!!!!!


----------



## WelshBMW (Aug 18, 2008)

Where and when is this show, would like to pop along and have a look!!


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

TANNERS said:


> aii thinking bout it
> 
> deffo going to vanfest


Your missus passed the dry run on Sunday then? :lol:

More info on the modified show
http://www.walesmodifiedshow.co.uk/


----------



## W3LSH (May 5, 2006)

I'll be at Edition38


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Well I was going to go but im off to hospital instead


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

huw just scrapped a pass

my daughter failed tho

we r doing the sunday aswell

vanfest??? a festival or fest of vans>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>lol:thumb:


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

TANNERS said:


> huw just scrapped a pass
> 
> my daughter failed tho
> 
> ...


Ha ha, where's it held ?


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

malvern may dry run the vito??


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

welsh mod show is pants, limited number of people allowed in, was looking into it as a trader but the foot fall just isn't there.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

3dr said:


> welsh mod show is pants, limited number of people allowed in, was looking into it as a trader but the foot fall just isn't there.


each to their own i suppose, i went to the first one and enjoyed it....... havent heard of limited numbers tho, car stands yes only 15 per stand, the sunday is open to public not saturday


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

it'll be my 1st so we'll see


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Oh my, what you think Tanner ? shower of ____ came into my mind


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

Disapointed Bro


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

I been checking other websites and theres alot of unhappy people, the saturday werent up to much either.


----------

